
The side of machine learning you’re undervaluing and how to fix it - craighosang
https://labelbox.com/blog/the-side-of-machine-learning-youre-undervaluing-and-how-to-fix-it/
======
apotheosis88
Interesting approach from Matt Wilder

------
CReactor
Love the wizard of Oz-ing concept

------
shoshana
great article

